# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Cần giúp đỡ về Home trong mach3

## kcnsonline

Mấy anh ơi em mới tập tành làm máy cnc nhưng lúc bấm vào ref all home thì trục z nó chạy mãi không dừng nó ko về tọa độ gốc machine coord mà cứ chạy xuống mãi, làm sao đây ạ

----------


## mbt

Bạn kiểm tra khai báo trong Motor home/soft limit xem đã chỉnh đúng chưa. Kiểm tra cảm biến còn hoạt động hay không.

----------


## huyquynhbk

vấn đề là máy của bạn đã lắp cảm biến hoặc công tắc hành trình chưa? nếu lắp rồi thì đã lắp đúng theo sơ đồ điện k?

----------


## biết tuốt

bạn chưa set  input cảm biến  và nữa là đảo chiều z khi về home , nó đi lên k để đi xuống

----------


## Mạch Việt

1. Điều đầu tiên phải có cảm biến
2. Phải config chuẩn trên Mach3

Ở mach3 vào *config* -> *Homing/limits* ở đây sẽ hiện ra 1 bảng *"Motor Home/SoftLimits"* 
trục nào chạy ko hướng về cảm biến thì bạn phải tích vào cột Home Negative, tích ngược lại trạng thái đang đó, từ xanh tích đỏ, từ đỏ tích xanh

----------

haignition

----------

